# Ammo



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Where is a good place to buy steel ammo? I'm thinking 12.7mm.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Royal Steel Ball in Sterling Illinois $1.50 per pound - 25 lb min. order. Ask for Marty and specify slingshot grade.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

For much smaller orders, simple-shot.com has about the best prices around. Royal Steel is definitely the cheapest per pound, though. I think shipping is about $20.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Simple-Shot has always had great customer service to me.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

is there a # for royal steel


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

(815) 626-2539


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Royal steel sales for 1.50 per Pound!? Sweet!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

12mm steel? Easy, free and deadly!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

ive gotten really goo deals on amazon. depends on the size ur gettin though.


----------

